# Upgrade speakers? Any opinions?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

Well I've had my AV123 Rocket RS850's, RSC200 Bigfoot center and RSS300 dipoles. I was thinking of selling them and getting a bunch of new stuff OR keeping what I have and swapping out the crossovers with the skiing Ninja set-up.

Any ideas or thoughts? They function well and still look great but wondering if it's worth dropping $1350 into crossovers/damping in a set of speakers that are at least 7 years old. Alternatively, I could put the money towards new speakers with warranty and possibly better construction and engineering? For example the SVS Ultra Tower Surround Package priced at $3700.

Lastly, if I decide to sell the speakers any idea what they're worth?

Thanks for any thoughts or advice. 

Joe


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not familiar with those speakers but I don't think you can go wrong with the SVS Ultra Speaker setup. 

Sonnie the previous owner/c0-founder of this site had a pretty killer home theater room and a tasting for some pretty :spend: speakers. He recently sold a bunch of his speakers off and is using the SVS speaker setup now. And besides you can order them and try them out, see if you like them. If not they have like a 45 day no questions asked return policy. I have two of their subs, haven't tried their speakers yet. If the speakers are as high quality as their subs you cant go wrong for the price.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've heard RS850 Rockets and the new SVS Ultras.

Two different rooms and years of time between auditions, but I'll give the nod to SVS.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't really comment on the AV123 speakers, because I haven't heard them, but I have heard the Ultra towers and given the right placement they're amazing speakers. If placed too close to a side wall they tended to be a little thick sounding, due to the side firing woofers. Construction was rock solid and the paint is gorgeous.

A budget close to 4 grand does put you in the position to look at a number of fine speakers, so if you opt not to go with the Ultra's there are options like the XTZ 99 Series, KEF Q Series, Paradigm Classic Collection or the Salk Song Series too.


----------

